# LN2 Pot Leistung und Sockel halterung



## Tw34k3r (25. November 2013)

Moin,

hab mir vor ein paar Wochen im Luxx einen LN2 Pot für S775 gekauft, aber da ich mein 8Ghz Projekt erstmal auf Eis lege, wollte ich jetzt wissen ob der Pot auch für andere Sockel brauchbar ist.
Es handelt sich um folgenden Pot:

DryIce/LN2 Container Gallery by Otterauge

Da ich mich mit Pots nicht auskenne frage ich mich jetzt ob ich diesen Pot auch für Sandy, Ivy und Haswell benutzen kann oder ob er zu schwach ist ?
Die nächste frage ist, ich besitze nur eine S775 halterung dazu, woher bekomme ich eine für 1155 etc. ?

Ich hab auch schon nach Otterauge gesucht, aber er scheint wohl nicht mehr Aktiv zu sein, zumindest war er in den Foren wo ich geschaut habe, schon Monate oder Jahre nicht mehr Online.

mfg
Tw34k3r


----------



## Stryke7 (25. November 2013)

Im Grunde ist es egal auf welcher CPU er sitzt, du musst nur die passende Halterung haben.  Da Pots ja meistens doch eher selbstgebastelt sind oder in Kleinserien produziert werden, musst du vermutlich selbst mal schauen wie du ihn kompatibel machst ... 

Meine Meinung:  Die Lochabstände der verschiedenen Sockel differieren nur im Millimeterbereich,  ich würde zur Bohrmaschine greifen und dem Plastikring die passenden Löcher verpassen und fertig ... 


Der einfach ausgefräste Boden ist nicht das effektivste, sollte aber auf einer neuen CPU reichen ...  Am Limit bringt er vielleicht minimal weniger Kühlleistung, durch die geringere Oberfläche.  (Man macht sonst schonmal einen gerippten Boden oder sowas).


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2013)

Wie bereits gesagt geht eigentlich jeder Pot für jede CPU. Ist alles reine Gewohnheitssache. Mit dem Bild kann ich leider weniger anfangen. Mach ein Foto von der Halterung und beschrifte die Abstände der Löcher in mm. Dann kann ich dir sagen welche Sockel damit möglich sind.


----------



## Tw34k3r (26. November 2013)

Also meine Halterung hat folgenden abstand.

http://abload.de/thumb/20131126_105134evoiq.jpghttp://abload.de/image.php?img=20131126_105134evoiq.jpg

7,3cm
Genauer kann ich es leider nicht messen 

Interessant wäre ja sowas hier.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/203695d1268419084-ln2-pot-eigenbau-img_0155.jpg

Leider habe ich nicht das passende Werkzeug um ein Loch in der mitte aus irgendeiner platte zu schneiden.

Sofern also meine Halterung nicht auf alle Sockels angepasst werden kann, wäre meine nächste frage, ob mir hier nicht einer gegen bezahlung so eine universal Halterung fertigen kann ?


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2013)

Ich kann dir eine Universalhalterung lasern lassen. Hätte dann: 939, 940, F, AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1, FM2(+), A, 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011. Schick mir einfach eine PN wenn du willst.


----------

